
Why Can't We Hate Men? - jeffreyrogers
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/why-cant-we-hate-men/2018/06/08/f1a3a8e0-6451-11e8-a69c-b944de66d9e7_story.html
======
oceanghost
Because engaging in the same type of misandry you supposedly stand against
undermines your point. Because it points you are not interested in a fair
world, just one where you have an advantage. Because that advantage seeking
alienates those who otherwise might sympathize with you, forcing them to
choose a side--which won't be your side by the way. Because sexual misconduct
is not the exclusive province of men. And last, because men are individuals,
not exemplars of their sex.

~~~
cautionarytale
*misandry

~~~
oceanghost
Thank you. Correction made.

------
AnimalMuppet
Just last week, I heard a member of a minority say "The idea that minorities
can't be racist is itself racist." That is, you're saying that minorities are
less than fully human if you don't think they can hate as well as anyone else,
and for the same reasons as anyone else.

The same is true of sexism. If you hate people because of their sex, that's
sexism, and it's wrong, full stop.

She does have a point that men as a group have too many members who have taken
actions that tarnish the reputation of the whole group. But her response, if
men responded that way, she would be the first to decry it as sexism.

~~~
oceanghost
> She does have a point that men as a group have too many members who have
> taken actions that tarnish the reputation of the whole group.

Stop grouping people then. I am not responsible for what some psychopath I
have never met does.

------
asdfman123
Because this kind of thing turns off countless young men to what is entirely
reasonable and worthwhile mainstream feminism, and to accomplish social change
you need a lot of people on board.

Because there's a high personal cost to carrying around hatred.

------
cautionarytale
The question is rhetorical--it's quite clear that she already _does_ hate us,
and enjoys it.

(Next up, "Why Can't We Hate X?", for other values of X.)

------
tkyjonathan
Doesn't the Washington Post have some sort of policies against 'hate speech'?

I mean.. this kind of qualifies as that.

~~~
BaronVonSteuben
It would be hate speech if s/Men/Women, but as it stands the one class that
you can hate all you want is white men, and it's never a problem.

------
MaysonL
Such a modest proposal. Much less provocative than Jonathon Swift's. So the
question is, why do so many of the responses not bother to read the fucking
article, not just the headline? She isn't saying that she hates men: she's
telling men that they really ought to shape up, and support women, not put
them down.

------
zunzun
Once female stem cells can be made into spermatozoa cells - research that is
now underway - men will be physically unnecessary for reproduction as women
could in theory use technology to fertilize each other's egg cells. This would
not have the cellular problems associated with cloning, as it would be sexual
reproduction at the cellular level. All of the offspring would be female, no Y
chromosomes needed.

~~~
BaronVonSteuben
This should bring about the utopia that many of the thinkers like the author
dream of.

